# Webanwendung mit Java



## klaus1 (26. Aug 2005)

Hallo!

Hätte eine Frage zu Java:

Wie kann ich Weboberflächen mit Java Programmiersprache sinnvoll erstellen?
Formulare erzeugen (post, usw). Buttons etc.

In Swing programmieren ?
Java Applets möchte ich allerdings nicht verwenden!
Eigener Webserver steht mir auch zur Verfügung.

Bitte um Hilfe!
LG, Klaus


----------



## Beni (26. Aug 2005)

Guck dir mal Servlets/JSP an. Das sind kleine Programme die auf dem Server laufen und die Webseite schreiben. Diese Progrämmchen können z.B. auf Datenbanken zugreiffen...

Wenn du Swing verwenden willst, das ganze _im_ Browser haben, dann musst du ein Applet machen. Alles kann man halt nicht haben :wink:


----------



## klaus1 (26. Aug 2005)

Danke, das bringt mich schon um einiges weiter!

Ich verwende eclipse als Entwicklungstool... genügt hierfür eine normale Java JRE Installation im Zusammenhang mit Eclipse? kann ich damit sinnvoll JSP programmieren?

Gibt es einfachere Tools für eine Oberflächenprogrammierung im Zusammenhang mit Java Server Pages ?

LG, Klaus


----------



## Roar (26. Aug 2005)

was für oberflächen willst du damit programmieren? das ist html...


----------



## klaus1 (27. Aug 2005)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich HTML Code erzeuge, wie auch immer, und gleich wie PHP java code implementiere??


----------



## klaus1 (31. Aug 2005)

Möchte nun mit Eclipse und Tomcat JSP programmieren..

Habe noch ein Problem bei der Auswahl auf java.sun.com.... 
die JRE würde ausreichen bei Eclipse.. installiere ich aber nicht, da ich JDK benötige oder??

mir wurde geraten J2EE für JSP? brauch ich dann SDK zusätzlich? CORE Java SDK ? und J2EE ? was ist J2SE? bitte um Hilfe!
LG, Klaus


----------



## lin (31. Aug 2005)

klick dich doch mal ein bisschen auf http://java.sun.com/ rum... 
Da steht so ziemlich alles geschrieben (irgendwo :wink: ) 
Hier kriegst du z.B. das J2EE SDK all in one bundle: http://java.sun.com/j2ee/1.4/download.html#sdk
Das enthält 


> # Sun Java System Application Server Platform Edition 8.1 2005Q2 UR2
> # J2SE 5.0
> # J2EE 1.4 SDK Samples 2005Q2 UR2
> # J2EE 1.4 API Documentation


Das sollte wahrscheinlich alles beinhalten...


----------



## klaus1 (31. Aug 2005)

hab  mich jetzt ziemlich durch alle ziemlich wirren Seiten geklickt auf java.sun.com...

Meine Erkenntnis.. es genügt alleine J2EE da dies eine weiterentwicklung von J2SE ist, und somit SDK beinhaltet.

Wozu in dem Bundle J2SE 5.0 drinnen ist, aber kein J2EE SDK verstehe ich nicht wirklich..
Dann hab ich ja wiederum keine Anwendung für JSP oder?

Und wozu wird die Server Platform benötigt? ist das in meinem Fall der Jakarta Tomcat? gibt sich der mit J2EE alleine zufrieden?
LG


----------



## Star82 (1. Sep 2005)

Hallo!

Hab selber erst vor kurzem begonnen, mich mit JSP zu beschäftigen und ich kann dir sagen, es ist wirklich super, was du damit alles machen kannst! Empfehlen kann ich dir folgenden Link, der hat mir persönlich sehr weitergeholfen - ich hoffe dir auch: www.jsp-develop.de/

MfG Star


----------



## schmalhans (1. Sep 2005)

star82,

wenn ich auf deinen Link klicke kommt ne leere Seite. Wollte dort mal hinschauen, da ich selber gerade mit JSP beginne.

Gibs ne Re-Direction?


----------



## Star82 (1. Sep 2005)

Das versteh ich nicht - wenn ich draufklicke, komme ich ganz normal zu dieser Seite (dort wird alles was mit JSP zu tun hat von grundlegenden bis fortgeschrittenen Sachen).
Versuch im Google mal "jsp develop" einzugeben - kommt gleich an der 1. Stelle, probier es dort mal!

MfG Star


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Sep 2005)

erstmal:

j2ee ist eine spec, kein "fertiges Produkt"

=> die API besteht grösstenteils aus Interfaces, die dann von verschiedenen Anbietern implementiert werden [Applicationserver wie Weblogic, Webshere, JBOSS und andere sowie reine Webserver wie Tomcat oder  Jetty]

wenn du aber den normalen J2EE download bei Sun machst, dann ist da schon der SUN Applicationserver mit dabei und du kannst gleich loslegen; allerdings ist der etwas schwierig für einen Anfänger

einfacher ist es, sich den Tomcat bei jakarta.apache.org zu holen und damit erstmal Webanwendungen zu lernen...


----------

